
What happens when anesthesia fails - astdb
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20190313-what-happens-when-anaesthesia-fails
======
bibyte
This is the greatest nightmare of all time (at least for me). I can't imagine
anything worse. I had a surgery when I was a child and thankfully it was
pretty normal. But reading this article bought back memories of it. If this
had happened to me I would have probably gone mad.

